

Ask HN: Sent out emails about my product, now what? - notastartup

Update: I&#x27;m bootstrapping my project https:&#x2F;&#x2F;scrape.it<p>I sent about a hundred emails about my product to my mailing list. I want to know what I should do next. Should be split testing the landing pages or should I be waiting for an early adopter to give me feedback?<p>I still have another 900 or so emails to blast to. I&#x27;m just not sure what I should be optimizing here or what I should be aiming towards.<p>Like the questions I want to know about the user, did they or did they not like what was on the landing page? Did the price not make sense? Why did they stop engaging? etc.
======
czbond
Give us a bit more context? Is it a consumer or business focused product?
Consumer based products require a lot of attention to marketing strategies,
value propositions stated clearly, landing page design, etc. Focus on ways to
continue to get visitors or references to your site. Only at sustained volume
do items like A/B tests matter.

~~~
notastartup
It's a business focused product. I updated the question to include my project.

------
sharemywin
The data should tell you. How many went to the landing page? did anyone ask
questions? did you have good answers? I personally wouldn't be worried about
price until I had up to 10 alpha users. that are willing to get at a free
trial if they're willing to let you ask them questions.

